# Coffee Bar Pricing



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm hoping someone here has some experience with this. 

We've had a request for a coffee and milk bar for a small wedding (60 people) we are catering. We've done simple coffee as a part of a beverage station, but this is a new one for us. 

They want a separate table (like a dessert table) with coffee, hot chocolate, and milk with a variety of topping and add-ins. Also, we will be mixing up cocktail add-ins for all three beverages. 

The actual doing is not a problem, it is the pricing that is throwing me. This is entirely new for us and they would like it priced separately from the rest of the event. We are providing the set up, beverages, add-ins and mixers, they are buying the actual booze. They also want a price on having a full time person for the station. 

Any help in where to start with this? Per person, per hour, a mix of both?


----------

